

CSS Variables: Coming Soon to a Browser Near You - dpapathanasiou
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2008/04/css-variables.html

======
ssharp
This is something that would be very convenient. However, like most everything
else related to web browsers, you constantly have to deal with backwards
computability across multiple browsers. So this is just going to end up being
ONE more thing that CSS coders have to be aware of. Hurray for CSS variable
adoption being available to 90% of browsers in 2015!

------
wind
Indeed. I think CSS shouldn't have variables. You should use a server-side
program dynamically creating your CSS, perhaps, but CSS variables seems like
more trouble than it's worth.

~~~
Hexstream
I agree about using a server-side program to dynamically create CSS, but I
still think it would be beneficial to have CSS variables.

First, having native support for variables in CSS would eventually simplify
the implementation of a proper (separation of variables from declarations
among other things) "CSS compiler". It would also promote a better style of
CSS because I don't think very many people use a framework with CSS
variable/declaration separation.

Second, in theory CSS is the domain of designers and they presumably use
"standard" tools to edit CSS directly so they don't have variable support I'm
guessing?... I'm sure we could be surprised how much CSS is edited by hand.

